# Lost Deer?



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I have only shot one deer but I have passed up so many because I only want to take a shot I know I can make. That isnt always a garuntee htough the one I shot was through the liver


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

First ever year deer hunting. Not sure if I connected with him or not. Never found him though.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i have shot 3 deer and the farthest any of them went was 75 yrds. This year i missed a doe at 32yrds. shot clean over. I went home and shot my bow and i was hitting 8 inches high:mg:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm proud to say that I have found all of my animals. Thank God too...... I would break down if I hadn't. Must be hard....


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I lost one deer that I shot before, guess it wasnt the best of shots. I couldnt sleep at night.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

my first deer ever i shot hit it and tracked it for 4 hours
and never found it


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Shot a buck last year. Didnt exactly lose it. Got wayyy to dark and my shot was a little far back. I bailed out and came back the next day to find a bunch of footprints to my deer and nothin but a gut pile... so.. yea..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Luckily my deer all dropped within sight (haven't connected with a bow yet). 

Bowhunter500- that's terrible. It's happening more and more though, people take the deer they find, thinking someone "left it"- especially bucks. 

But it makes you wonder when the deer jsut expired and it's too dark out to see your own feet.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

My goal in life is to never injure an animal!


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*My Hunting History*

One shot.

One deer.

One recovery.

(My recovery rate is 100%, but I sure don't have enough experience for that figure to have any meaning!)
.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, fall 07 shotgun season. Nice 4pt at about 80 yds (only saw 2 deer in range the 4 days I was able to hunt-last day too), followed the blood trail for 150-200yds and poof! Gone. The direction he was headed took him onto ground I could not go after him on. Worst feeling, such a waste!


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

I think that everybody has or will lose atleast one. I shot a ten pointer this year that was a perfect shot. Had nice bubbles in the blood spray that went everywhere. I lost the trail after about 80 yards. No deer.... I spent 4 days looking for him and he was just gone. I still find myself looking everytime i go in the woods. Bad feeling that may never go away. If you havent lost one, you are among the lucky ones that dont have to spend days and nights laying in bed trying to figure out how a perfect shot went wrong.:sad:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i lost it and even shot it with a gun!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not that I in anyway condone the losing of an animal, think about it like this:

If I deer gets killed on the road, it rots in a ditch. It feeds some sparse grass... and nothing else.

If deer gets killed in the woods, it rots into the earth. It feeds other animals, plants, fungi, bacteria, microbes, etc. etc. etc. 

If you're hunting in a well wooded area (somewhere where you can't see a road after tweny minutes of walking in any direction) chances are the deer will go to soemthing- even if you messed up. Of course, for most of us back-yard hutners, we don't have that.


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

sad to say i shoot a 160 inch buck at 35 yards and couldnt shoot him any better and my dad looked for a week and didnt find it then we were driving around the block and saw him with the antlers off i almost puked ukey: and then i shot my first doe and it went 65 yards and died then youth hunt i shot a doe at 100 yds with my muzzeloader and it jumped up and feel and boldozed through a field and had a giant red spot and we lost blood and our last blood was about a square foot


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

I lost a doe about 10 years ago that went over the side of a small cliff and landed in a fast moving river. I walked the banks for a fairly long time just to see if I could see her, and no luck. That sucked.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

JC BOWHUNTER said:


> I think that everybody has or will lose atleast one. I shot a ten pointer this year that was a perfect shot. Had nice bubbles in the blood spray that went everywhere. I lost the trail after about 80 yards. No deer.... I spent 4 days looking for him and he was just gone. I still find myself looking everytime i go in the woods. Bad feeling that may never go away. If you havent lost one, you are among the lucky ones that dont have to spend days and nights laying in bed trying to figure out how a perfect shot went wrong.:sad:



I doubt you hit it as good as you thought. If you did then its on the ground


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

*my deer*

I have killed five deer with a bow two bucks, three does. My first buck I shot with a bow, I got a good hit on him he fell right down and got back up and ran about fifty yards and fell where I couldnt see him. I was so excited to see him it was 150 BC class range so I waited around 15 minutes and then went to go look where I thought he dropped there was a big pool of blood where he went down at. But as impatient as i was he got up and took off, and I didnt let him bleed out and die. I was unable to track him down the blood trail had got thinner and thinner I stopped looking after hours of searching and near a 1/2 mile of a trail. It was sad but this year it was successful and was paid back.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i had the worst year ever this year, i lost 2 deer to slick tricks, one big eight, guessing his score to be in the 130" class


----------

